
DWARF Debugging Standard Version 5 Released - edelsohn
http://dwarfstd.org/
======
ognyankulev
From the press release:

"Version 5 incorporates improvements in many areas: better data compression,
separation of debugging data from executable files, improved description of
macros and source files, faster searching for symbols, improved debugging of
optimized code, as well as numerous improvements in functionality and
performance."

Detailed summary of the changes:
[http://www.dwarfstd.org/Dwarf5Std.php](http://www.dwarfstd.org/Dwarf5Std.php)

